# Jason Thacker



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 26, 2016)

So for any people who have seen TUF 1 they'll know Jason Thacker who had the rep of the worst guy on the show. Got kicked off before fighting then got destroyed by chris Leben then disappeared. This article is a guy who meets up with him and it talks about his life and his training. It's a really interesting read and it's actually quite a sad story. I always felt for the guy with how lost he looked on that show and the fact anyone can tell he wasnt ready and he definetely wasnt a light heavyweight I mean imagine If he'd had to fight someone like Forrest griffin or stephan Bonnar. But the guy knew all this and still turned up and did the training and sparred the guys and would've been willing to fight so he absolutely deserves respect for that.

In Search of Strange Brew...


----------



## Steve (Nov 26, 2016)

Terrific article.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wish him all the best. Hopefully he will be able to exploit his art skills further. A hell of skill being able to draw free hand.


----------

